# Moving GBP Pension to Egypt



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a quick one for you all, What is the best way to transfer a GBP pension that is paid into a Barlays account in Enland over to Egypt and obviously get it exchanged into LE.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Aid4Egypt said:


> Just a quick one for you all, What is the best way to transfer a GBP pension that is paid into a Barlays account in Enland over to Egypt and obviously get it exchanged into LE.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


I would say the easiest way is to simply open a bank account in Egypt and transfer the funds every month. You may be able to set it up as a direct debit, but I've not tried before. You could open a Barclay's Egypt account, but it wouldn't make it any more easier than if you opened an account with any other bank. Personally I find HSBC to be quite efficient and they have online banking.


----------



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Sam, pretty much as I thought. AIB seem to have the best exchange rate on line currently 8.44 Barclays here offered me 7.5!


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

2000LE cost me recently about 255GBP; about 7.8. using an ATM. I use ATM to draw cash from my UK pension as and when I need it


----------



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

gw4khq said:


> 2000LE cost me recently about 255GBP; about 7.8. using an ATM. I use ATM to draw cash from my UK pension as and when I need it


Ok that sounds very simple.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*pension*

I used to draw mine from the atm when i needed it but did enquire at Barclays in the UK and they said would charge me £25 to transfer any amount to my account in Egypt.The annoying thing is that while you are living in Egypt your pension is frozen so what you get now will stay that amount until you leave Egypt and go back to UK.


----------



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> I used to draw mine from the atm when i needed it but did enquire at Barclays in the UK and they said would charge me £25 to transfer any amount to my account in Egypt.The annoying thing is that while you are living in Egypt your pension is frozen so what you get now will stay that amount until you leave Egypt and go back to UK.


Thanks, It is a Police Pension. I am about 22years away from the state pension. If it is still going by then!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

TimChis said:


> Just a quick one for you all, What is the best way to transfer a GBP pension that is paid into a Barlays account in Enland over to Egypt and obviously get it exchanged into LE.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Just use your Barclays debit card to withdraw the Egy funds from the ITM in Egypt. There is a Barclays Branch here, so it should be really easy. 
Before your trip to Egypt, notify the bank in UK that you will be travelling to Egypt, so they won't block your account, when Egyptian withdrawals are made.

Good luck.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Nila said:


> Just use your Barclays debit card to withdraw the Egy funds from the ITM in Egypt. There is a Barclays Branch here, so it should be really easy.
> Before your trip to Egypt, notify the bank in UK that you will be travelling to Egypt, so they won't block your account, when Egyptian withdrawals are made.
> 
> Good luck.


A little bit of further information. The 255GBP for 2000LE quoted by me was the total cost and included 3.73GBP cash charge, exchange rate was about 8. So the cash charge for transferring say 1000GBP would be 15GBP (+ 4 visits to the ATM). My bank is Lloydstsb who also provide the facility of a free text to my UK mobile when cash is withdrawn from my account, useful if my card is lost or stolen.


----------



## TimChis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, very uselful


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

TimChis said:


> Just a quick one for you all, What is the best way to transfer a GBP pension that is paid into a Barlays account in Enland over to Egypt and obviously get it exchanged into LE.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


You can have the pension payments paid to a bank account anywhere. You just have to notify the provider that you want it paid to a different account. If you are resident outside of the UK, you can also request for it to be paid gross.

-


----------

